# Craftsman 26" scraper blade replacement & skid shoes



## kaziesariens (Feb 7, 2015)

Hello all
I have an older craftsman 26" inch snowthrower model #247.88370.0 which im the second owner and purchased through my local ma & pa true value hardware store a few years ago. It was left there because the original owner blew the engine up and was going to have it fixed but didn't want it back because it was to big for him to operate.A new replacement engine was installed and i got the machine which was like new condition at a great price. I do need to replace the scraper blade and skid shoes as they are wearing down.Does anyone know of any other parts supplier other than sears parts that i can check on buying through sears wants $63.99 for the blade & $24 each skid shoe YIKES!! or does anyone have a machine like this with good parts? Thanks In Advance!!


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

did you try searching he part numbers elseware?








Amazon.com: Stens 780-432 Scraper Bar, MTD 790-00121-0637 (26 inch) , Black : Industrial & Scientific


Amazon.com: Stens 780-432 Scraper Bar, MTD 790-00121-0637 (26 inch) , Black : Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com




i would also recommend this style skid. they help strengthen the bucket and last lot longer than the tiny skids








Amazon.com : MTD Replacement Part Slide Shoe : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : MTD Replacement Part Slide Shoe : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com


----------



## kaziesariens (Feb 7, 2015)

I haven't yet but will start tomorrow and i will look into these skids time to go to bed up early for work THANKS!!


----------



## kaziesariens (Feb 7, 2015)

crazzywolfie said:


> did you try searching he part numbers elseware?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS WILL INVESTIGATE TOMORROW


----------

